# Mass school shootings since 1966, 56years?  13….



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

The accurate, honest count of mass school shootings some 1966

* of the 26 previous shootings involved disputes between students in parking lots, or after athletic events, and all of them resulted in one or zero deaths. These deaths are still incredibly tragic, of course. But they are fundamentally unlike what happened in Uvalde.*
——
*These crimes claimed the lives of 146 people in total.*










						There Have Been 13 Mass School Shootings Since 1966, Not 27 This Year
					

Don't conflate mass shootings with school shootings.




					reason.com
				





Deer kill 200 people every year

Ladders kill 300 people every year

Bath tubs kill 350 

Knives over 1,500

Cars over 39,000


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

Why only schools?

Why do you ignore mass shootings in movie theaters, supermarkets, malls, nightclubs, concerts, churches, restaurants?


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why only schools?
> 
> Why do you ignore mass shootings in movie theaters, malls, nightclubs, concerts, churches, restaurants?



The article was on school shootings….I cover all the other number in different threads


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The article was on school shootings….I cover all the other number in different threads



Republicans are acting like fortifying our schools is a solution to mass shootings

But mass shooters are a creative bunch and have shown they are willing to start firing anywhere that people congregate 

The key is keeping guns out of the hands of crazies

After the shooting, all friends and family say it was only a matter of time

Why wait until it is too late?


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are acting like fortifying our schools is a solution to mass shootings
> 
> But mass shooters are a creative bunch and have shown they are willing to start firing anywhere that people congregate
> 
> ...




It is a solution....that and finding these killers when they are acting like nuts, and getting them help.

Yeah....and those friends, family, schools and police have to step up and put the dangerous ones in protective mental health care...


----------



## Darkwind (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are acting like fortifying our schools is a solution to mass shootings
> 
> But mass shooters are a creative bunch and have shown they are willing to start firing anywhere that people congregate
> 
> ...


Because, it is the best solution going forward and the only viable one until we get the media to stop giving permission to the citizens to hate each other.


----------



## surada (May 31, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The accurate, honest count of mass school shootings some 1966
> 
> * of the 26 previous shootings involved disputes between students in parking lots, or after athletic events, and all of them resulted in one or zero deaths. These deaths are still incredibly tragic, of course. But they are fundamentally unlike what happened in Uvalde.*
> ——
> ...





			School Shootings by State 2022


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Because, it is the best solution going forward and the only viable one until we get the media to stop giving permission to the citizens to hate each other.


Do you think mass shooters are that stupid?

If you fortify schools, they will just pivot to another target
How about school busses or playgrounds


----------



## Darkwind (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Do you think mass shooters are that stupid?
> 
> If you fortify schools, they will just pivot to another target
> How about school busses or playgrounds


So, how often are Brinks trucks hit?  We fortified the banks.
How often are parades or rallies hit?  We fortify speeches, sporting events, marathons, etc.

Stop playing the what-if game.

Protecting our children is the same as we protect our money, our courts, our federal buildings, and our airports.  None of those are as important as our children.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> So, how often are Brinks trucks hit?  We fortified the banks.
> How often are parades or rallies hit?  We fortify speeches, sporting events, marathons, etc.
> 
> Stop playing the what-if game.
> ...


What a stupid analogy

The money in a Brinks Truck does not move about. Other than being in a vault or Brinks Truck, the money goes nowhere else in bulk

Can’t penetrate a school?
Attack students waiting to get through one door
Board a school bus
Hit a playground
Hit a Little League field or soccer game

Potential targets are endless


----------



## Darkwind (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What a stupid analogy
> 
> The money in a Brinks Truck does not move about. Other than being in a vault or Brinks Truck, the money goes nowhere else in bulk
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't know that it is even worth having a conversation with someone who is blind to the reality around them.

Yet, none of those potential targets have ever been hit, or even showed up on an LEO radar.

How about we redirect that 40 billion dollars earmarked for Ukraine, and a couple of 100 billion dollars earmarked for other countries that hate us, and use it to harden our schools.  That is a solution that will stop these mass school shootings permanently.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Wow, I don't know that it is even worth having a conversation with someone who is blind to the reality around them.
> 
> Yet, none of those potential targets have ever been hit, or even showed up on an LEO radar.
> 
> How about we redirect that 40 billion dollars earmarked for Ukraine, and a couple of 100 billion dollars earmarked for other countries that hate us, and use it to harden our schools.  That is a solution that will stop these mass school shootings permanently.


None have been hit?

The Boston Marathon was attacked
 Churches
Nightclubs
Super Markets
Concerts
WalMart
Restaurants
Malls
Movie Theaters
Ball Fields
Subways

It never seems to end
Fortifying Schools will not fix the problem


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

surada said:


> School Shootings by State 2022



Yeah, you didn’t read the link

Gang members shooting each other on Saturday night at the schools basketball hoops is not a school shooting.


----------



## surada (May 31, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah, you didn’t read the link
> 
> Gang members shooting each other on Saturday night at the schools basketball hoops is not a school shooting.



Gang gunfights kill innocent bystanders every day.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

surada said:


> Gang gunfights kill innocent bystanders every day.


2aguy loves his Cherry Picking

If you throw out handguns, throw out gang violence, throw out suicides, throw out mass shootings outside of schools…

Guns aren’t that bad


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

surada said:


> Gang gunfights kill innocent bystanders every day.




Yeah.....but they aren't school shootings...so when someone includes them in school shootings, they are doing so as a lie.....in order to lie to uninformed people...


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy loves his Cherry Picking
> 
> If you throw out handguns, throw out gang violence, throw out suicides, throw out mass shootings outside of schools…
> 
> Guns aren’t that bad




If you include normal people using guns to stop rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings, and yes, mass public shootings, then the picture changes dramatically and it becomes harder for you guys to fool normal people into giving you gun bans and confiscation...

Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year......according to the Centers for Disease Control...the research done by the Department of Justice put the number at 1.5 million a year....


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why only schools?
> 
> Why do you ignore mass shootings in movie theaters, supermarkets, malls, nightclubs, concerts, churches, restaurants?


Because he wants to make his feeble defense of guns look good, but, he's failing miserably


----------



## 2aguy (May 31, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Because he wants to make his feeble defense of guns look good, but, he's failing miserably




No....shitstain......this covered mass school shootings, I cover all the other ones when they come up....you dumb ass...


----------



## Captain Caveman (May 31, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No....shitstain......this covered mass school shootings, I cover all the other ones when they come up....you dumb ass...


Always trying to twist to make each tiny bit that little bit not so horrendous. Pillock


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Always trying to twist to make each tiny bit that little bit not so horrendous. Pillock


2aguy cherry-picks his statistics to make them individually not that bad while collectively they are horrendous


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why only schools?
> 
> Why do you ignore mass shootings in movie theaters, supermarkets, malls, nightclubs, concerts, churches, restaurants?


Because your lying ass ........fitting symbol of the dnc...........has been using 27 school shootings last year to get ratings......

Which is a complete LIE.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy cherry-picks his statistics to make them individually not that bad while collectively they are horrendous


And you cherry pick to make it sound like a school has a mass shooting twice a month.

Media is hyping that shit up now.............And it's LIES.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## jbander (May 31, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The accurate, honest count of mass school shootings some 1966
> 
> * of the 26 previous shootings involved disputes between students in parking lots, or after athletic events, and all of them resulted in one or zero deaths. These deaths are still incredibly tragic, of course. But they are fundamentally unlike what happened in Uvalde.*
> ——
> ...


This tops stupid! 146 dead in mass shooting since 1966, kiss off


----------



## jbander (May 31, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The accurate, honest count of mass school shootings some 1966
> 
> * of the 26 previous shootings involved disputes between students in parking lots, or after athletic events, and all of them resulted in one or zero deaths. These deaths are still incredibly tragic, of course. But they are fundamentally unlike what happened in Uvalde.*
> ——
> ...


The U.S. has surpassed 200 mass shootings this year​ 
The Gun Violence Archive, an independent data collection organization, has counted 212 mass shootings that have occurred so far this year, as of Tuesday. It defines a mass shooting as an incident in which four or more people were shot or killed, excluding the shooter.


Data on the mass shootings that have occurred so far this year can be found here.


The U.S. ended 2021 with 693 mass shootings, per the Gun Violence Archive. The year before saw 611. And 2019 had 417.


As for school shootings, according to _Education Week_, 2021 had 34 such incidents at educational institutions (the highest since the organization started its database). In 2020, there were 10 shootings. Both 2019 and 2018 recorded 24 shootings.
If the right opens their mouth it\s a lier or distortion.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2022)

jbander said:


> The U.S. has surpassed 200 mass shootings this year​
> The Gun Violence Archive, an independent data collection organization, has counted 212 mass shootings that have occurred so far this year, as of Tuesday. It defines a mass shooting as an incident in which four or more people were shot or killed, excluding the shooter.
> 
> 
> ...




No...we haven't...that is a lie......

The Gun Violence Archive lies...they throw in gang shootings.....those are not mass public shootings......

Mother Jones uses the FBI definition of a mass public shooting....

There were 6 last year, total killed 43...

Deer kill 200 people a year

Ladders kill 300

lawn mowers between 90-100 people

Cars over 39,000

As to school shootings?

*He points out that the reason for hyping such big numbers and making it sound like the loss of life in South Texas is the norm is mixing up three terms that the media conflates: school shooting, mass shooting, and mass school shooting. They do all sound similar, but there are distinctions.*
*
Soave explains:
*


> *The difference is significant. Education Week, which tracks all school shootings, defines them as incidents in which a person other than the suspect suffers a bullet wound on school property. Many of the 26 previous shootings involved disputes between students in parking lots, or after athletic events, and all of them resulted in one or zero deaths. These deaths are still incredibly tragic, of course. But they are fundamentally unlike what happened in Uvalde.
> Uvalde is a mass school shooting. This is defined in different ways too: an incident in which at least four people (some counters make it three) are shot and/or killed. The Gun Violence Archive counts incidents in which at least four people were shot. Under this definition, many incidents of street crime and domestic violence count as mass shootings, even if no deaths result. A stricter tally of mass school shootings, conducted by criminologists for Scientific American, only includes incidents where the shootings resulted in at least four deaths. Using their criteria, the number of mass school shootings in the U.S. since the year 1966 is 13. These crimes claimed the lives of 146 people in total.*
> 
> How (and Why) the Media Deliberately Inflates the Numbers on School Shootings




Gang bangers getting shot on a Saturday night playing basketball on the school hoops is not a school shooting, you idiot....


----------



## jbander (Jun 1, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...we haven't...that is a lie......
> 
> The Gun Violence Archive lies...they throw in gang shootings.....those are not mass public shootings......
> 
> ...


Screw you, I don't give a damn what group kills to make it a mass shooting. It means at least 4 people were shot, that how it is judged, and that is just another gun use   in a mass shooting. Like I give a fuck who shooting. What an idiot.


----------



## jbander (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> Screw you, I don't give a damn what group kills to make it a mass shooting. It means at least 4 people were shot, that how it is judged, and that is just another gun use   in a mass shooting. Like I give a fuck who shooting. What an idiot.




No, it isn't....

If someone tries to rob you and you point a gun them and they run away.....the robbery didn't happen......dittos a mass public shooting....

They don't have a category of "attempted mass public shooting."  If they did, you would have a point....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 652923




To the moderators....just answering his post.......

US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:

The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.)* Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------
Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. (Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.



---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*




330 million Americans......how many committed mass public shootings in 2021....

6

How many did they murder....

43

*Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...

So....6 people in a country of over 330 million committed mass public shootings....and for this, you think we should ban 600 million guns...?


 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> Screw you, I don't give a damn what group kills to make it a mass shooting. It means at least 4 people were shot, that how it is judged, and that is just another gun use   in a mass shooting. Like I give a fuck who shooting. What an idiot.


That is the way 2aguy operates

Divide gun killings into smaller groups and then throw out things that he says don’t count

Suicides don’t count
Gangs don’t count 
Handguns don’t count


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah.....but they aren't school shootings...so when someone includes them in school shootings, they are doing so as a lie.....in order to lie to uninformed people...


Do you remember the tower shooting on campus in 1966?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans are acting like fortifying our schools is a solution to mass shootings
> 
> But mass shooters are a creative bunch and have shown they are willing to start firing anywhere that people congregate
> 
> ...


It's the only solution. Creating more gun laws will never work. Too many guns


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> Screw you, I don't give a damn what group kills to make it a mass shooting. It means at least 4 people were shot, that how it is judged, and that is just another gun use   in a mass shooting. Like I give a fuck who shooting. What an idiot.


Take gang bangers off the street you end most mass shootings so it does matter.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

surada said:


> Do you remember the tower shooting on campus in 1966?




Yeah......students ran out to their cars and got their rifles....and fired at the shooter to force him to stop shooting people..........then the police arrived...

Thanks for pointing out that armed citizens with rifles saved lives that day...

The Armed Civilian Who Helped Stop UT’s Tower Sniper 50 Years Ago

*“You’re damn right we’re playing for keeps,” Martinez later recalled answering.*
*“Well, you better deputize me,” the man said.
Then, it was clear. The man with Martinez wasn’t a plainclothes officer. He was a civilian — Allen Crum, one of many who armed themselves on Aug. 1, 1966, in an effort to stop the first mass shooting at an American university.*


*Regular people from all over Austin had grabbed their guns from their trucks or homes that day and rushed to campus to fire at Whitman from the ground. Their bullets pelted the tower, kicking up clouds of limestone. *


*At times, witnesses said, the campus felt like a war zone, but with armed frat boys and hunting enthusiasts instead of soldiers.*


*It was in essence what gun rights activists would yearn for decades later whenever a new mass shooting shocked the nation — multiple “good guys with guns” trying to end the violence. That kind of thinking helped inspire state legislators to pass a law in 2015 allowing people to take guns into university buildings in Texas. The law goes into effect Aug. 1, exactly 50 years after Whitman’s rampage.*
=============================

Eye witness accounts of civilians with rifles stopping whitman...

96 Minutes


*CLIF DRUMMOND** was a senior and the student body president. He is a high-tech executive in Austin. *
*Students with deer rifles were leaning up against telephone poles, using the pole, which is rather narrow, as their shield. And they were firing like crazy back at the Tower.*


*FORREST PREECE was a junior. A retired advertising executive, he lives in Austin. 
I saw two guys in white shirts and slacks running across the lawn of the Pi Phi house, hustling up to its porch with rifles at the ready. Someone was yelling, “Keep down, man. Keep down!”


BRENDA BELL: I don’t know where these vigilantes came from, but they took over Parlin Hall and were crashing around, firing guns. There was massive testosterone.


J. M. COETZEE was a Ph.D. candidate in English literature and linguistics. A novelist who won the 2003 Nobel Prize for literature, he lives in Adelaide, Australia. 

I hadn’t fully comprehended that lots of people around me in Austin not only owned guns but had them close at hand and regarded themselves as free to use them.


BILL HELMER: I remember thinking, “All we need is a bunch of idiots running around with rifles.” *

*But what they did turned out to be brilliant. Once he could no longer lean over the edge and fire, he was much more limited in what he could do. He had to shoot through those drain spouts, or he had to pop up real fast and then dive down again. That’s why he did most of his damage in the first twenty minutes.*


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That is the way 2aguy operates
> 
> Divide gun killings into smaller groups and then throw out things that he says don’t count
> 
> ...




No...they don't count as mass public shootings......

You want them to count even though suicides are mental health issues, and gangs shooting at other gang members are a different crime and different solution...mainly, keeping them in prison, instead of the democrats letting them back out over and over again, no matter how often they are arrested and jailed for gun crimes.....


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That is the way 2aguy operates
> 
> Divide gun killings into smaller groups and then throw out things that he says don’t count
> 
> ...


Stupid. Regulate the shit out of them. Rule number one, keep them out of the hands of any group that supports the take-over of this country to force in a piece of shit for a dictator. Rule number two, take the guns away from the supporters of that want to be dictator. We have to be blithering idiots not to do that. They have no rights, you can't be in support of or any part of destroying our country and democracy and still be able to get a gun.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...they don't count as mass public shootings......
> 
> You want them to count even though suicides are mental health issues, and gangs shooting at other gang members are a different crime and different solution...mainly, keeping them in prison, instead of the democrats letting them back out over and over again, no matter how often they are arrested and jailed for gun crimes.....


Leftists redefined what mass shooting is around Obama's second term.


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No, it isn't....
> 
> If someone tries to rob you and you point a gun them and they run away.....the robbery didn't happen......dittos a mass public shooting....
> 
> They don't have a category of "attempted mass public shooting."  If they did, you would have a point....


What the hell are you even talking about. Goofballs, all of you.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> Stupid. Regulate the shit out of them. Rule number one, keep them out of the hands of any group that supports the take-over of this country to force in a piece of shit for a dictator. Rule number two, take the guns away from the supporters of that want to be dictator. We have to be blithering idiots not to do that. They have no rights, you can't be in support of or any part of destroying our country and democracy and still be able to get a gun.




Hey.......have you been reading the nazi party handbook from Germany in the 1920s....they took guns away from the Jews....who they said were trying to do all kinds of bad things...they also took guns away from their political enemies.....

Then they murdered 15 million men, women and children...

Did you get to that part yet?


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 653075




Yep.........and Americans use those guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals....according to the CDC, or 1.5 million times a year, according to the Dept. of Justice, or the most thorough look at the topic, 2.5 million times a year according to Gary Kleck's famous research....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 653077




Yeah...until you explain each law to them.......

When you just say "do something," they give you that photo...give them the truth, and they don't support that crap.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 653076




Wait....you left off the 15 million people killed by the governments of Europe after they did what you say....gave up their guns....

And you left off that those countries had low gun murder rates before they banned guns, and now have the same and rising gun murder rates after they banned guns.....


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 653080




Like I said.....

If you explain each of those things, people stop supporting them....

That is why you don't explain them to the people you ask........


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

*There have been 27 school shootings this year. *There have been 119 school shootings since 2018, when Education Week began tracking such incidents. The highest number of shootings, 34, occurred last year. There were 10 shootings in 2020, and 24 each in 2019 and 2018.


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

LIKE I SAID, MORE LIKELY TO SHOOT THEMSELVES IN THE FOOT OR NEIGHBOR Than SHOOTING SOMEONE PROTECTING YOURSELF


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> *There have been 27 school shootings this year. *There have been 119 school shootings since 2018, when Education Week began tracking such incidents. The highest number of shootings, 34, occurred last year. There were 10 shootings in 2020, and 24 each in 2019 and 2018.




No...there haven't....again.....there have been 13 mass school shooting since 1966...

*The problem here is that three very differently defined terms are being used somewhat incautiously and interchangeably: school shooting, mass shooting, and mass school shooting. Uvalde was a mass school shooting; the 26 previous tragedies at schools this year were not.*
*---
 Many of the 26 previous shootings involved disputes between students in parking lots, or after athletic events, and all of them resulted in one or zero deaths. These deaths are still incredibly tragic, of course. But they are fundamentally unlike what happened in Uvalde.
Uvalde is a mass school shooting. This is defined in different ways too: an incident in which at least four people (some counters make it three) are shot and/or killed. The Gun Violence Archive counts incidents in which at least four people were shot. Under this definition, many incidents of street crime and domestic violence count as mass shootings, even if no deaths result. A stricter tally of mass school shootings, conductedby criminologists for Scientific American, only includes incidents where the shootings resulted in at least four deaths. Using their criteria, the number of mass school shootings in the U.S. since the year 1966 is 13. These crimes claimed the lives of 146 people in total.









						There Have Been 13 Mass School Shootings Since 1966, Not 27 This Year
					

Don't conflate mass shootings with school shootings.




					reason.com
				



*


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

So far, in 2021 there have been at least 259 unintentional shootings by children, resulting in 104 deaths and 168 injuries nationally, according to the group's #NotAnAccident Index. Everytown is a U.S. nonprofit that advocates for gun control.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> LIKE I SAID, MORE LIKELY TO SHOOT THEMSELVES IN THE FOOT OR NEIGHBOR Than SHOOTING SOMEONE PROTECTING YOURSELF
> View attachment 653082




Yes.....you need to make the forest so people can't see the trees.....

Here....

Keep in mind.....

330 million Americans

600 million guns in private hands....

Over 20 million people can legally carry guns in public for self defense...

Accidental gun deaths......by year....

https://www.cdc.gov/injury/wisqars/leading_causes_death.html

2020....585
2019...486
2018.....458
2017...486
2016   495
2015...489http://webappa.cdc.gov/cgi-bin/broker.exe

2014.....461

2013 .....  505
2012 .....  548
2011 .....  591
2010 .....  606
2009 .....  554
2008 .....  592
2007.....   613
2006.....   642
2005 .....  789
2004 .....  649
2003 .....  730
2002 .....  762
2001 .....  802
2000 .....  776
1999 .....  824


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> So far, in 2021 there have been at least 259 unintentional shootings by children, resulting in 104 deaths and 168 injuries nationally, according to the group's #NotAnAccident Index. Everytown is a U.S. nonprofit that advocates for gun control.




Everytown is a rabid, dishonest anti-gun group....

State the age that quailfies as "Children," please....

Do you consider a 15, 16, 17. 18 year old gang member as a "Child," in any normal sense of the word?

From your everytown link...

child under 18 unintentionally


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 653087




Those aren't mass public shootings....

Again...mother jones....

Moderators...I am responding to his chart.......

US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:

The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.)* Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------
Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. (Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.



---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

*US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation*




330 million Americans......how many committed mass public shootings in 2021....

6

How many did they murder....

43

*Deer kill 200 people a year.....

Lawn mowers between 90-100 people a year....

Ladders 300 people a year....

bathtubs 350 people a year...

Cars killed over 39,000 people in 2019...

So....6 people in a country of over 330 million committed mass public shootings....and for this, you think we should ban 600 million guns...?


 Total number of people killed in mass public shootings by year...

*
2021...43
2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> View attachment 653080




Okay....

Explain how any of those items would have stopped the Texas shooter...please...go ahead...

Background check expansion....?

He passed the background check...the federal background check.

Criminals bypass background checks by using straw buyers....

Two little facts that most uninformed Americans don't understand, which is why they answer poll questions the way they do..


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey.......have you been reading the nazi party handbook from Germany in the 1920s....they took guns away from the Jews....who they said were trying to do all kinds of bad things...they also took guns away from their political enemies.....
> 
> Then they murdered 15 million men, women and children...
> 
> Did you get to that part yet?


Jews in other countries had guns
Didn‘t help them


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2022)

jbander said:


> *There have been 27 school shootings this year. *There have been 119 school shootings since 2018, when Education Week began tracking such incidents. The highest number of shootings, 34, occurred last year. There were 10 shootings in 2020, and 24 each in 2019 and 2018.


Lol  Read a correction Ladd Stadium.  That place and places prichard are high crime areas.  Someone, gangs drugs are shooting each other all the time

That is not a mass shooting event.


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

You want to see how stupid the gun bubbas argument is.  They shot 473 people using their guns defensively in the first half of 2022,to do that they have killed 18,212 people in total gun violent deaths in that same half year. These people are total ignorant clowns , they are a joke and every one of their arguments are a joke. This is like everything else with these MAGA Maggots. They have to make up their own definition of everything to make an argument for their case, and their definitions are always self-serving and stupid. All these things have definitions that they can't make a point with, so they make up their own definition.. Or pick one that is totally stupid,


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

~68,000​The number of guns recovered from crime scenes in 2020 that had been purchased less than seven months earlier.


Guns sold in 2020 were more likely to show up at crime scenes within a year than in any previous period, according to “time-to-crime” figures published by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. It’s some of the first evidence to suggest that the surge of gun purchases in 2020 is connected to rising gun violence. [The Trace]


----------



## jbander (Jun 2, 2022)

20,726​The number of gun deaths, excluding suicides, so far in 2021.


The total includes murders, accidents, and homicides that were ruled justifiable. It’s a slight increase over the total in 2020 and a continuation of the trend of rising gun deaths that accelerated during the pandemic. The annual total is the highest recorded by the Gun Violence Archive since the nonprofit’s founding in 2014. [Gun Violence Archive]


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 5, 2022)

That ever growing pesky list needs updating yet again 2aguy . The 2nd Amendment has claimed another shooting, now in Tulsa.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Jews in other countries had guns
> Didn‘t help them



The Socialists in Germany used gun registration records started in the 1920s to disarm the Jews in the 1930s…..then murdered them


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> 20,726​The number of gun deaths, excluding suicides, so far in 2021.
> 
> 
> The total includes murders, accidents, and homicides that were ruled justifiable. It’s a slight increase over the total in 2020 and a continuation of the trend of rising gun deaths that accelerated during the pandemic. The annual total is the highest recorded by the Gun Violence Archive since the nonprofit’s founding in 2014. [Gun Violence Archive]



And the increase started in 2015 after 27 years of gun murder and gun crime going down, not up.

What changed in 2015?

The democrat party declared war on the police and began to release the most violent and dangerous gun criminals from jail and prison at record levels…

Why did they do those two things that increased crime in the cities they totally control?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> 20,726​The number of gun deaths, excluding suicides, so far in 2021.
> 
> 
> The total includes murders, accidents, and homicides that were ruled justifiable. It’s a slight increase over the total in 2020 and a continuation of the trend of rising gun deaths that accelerated during the pandemic. The annual total is the highest recorded by the Gun Violence Archive since the nonprofit’s founding in 2014. [Gun Violence Archive]



You didn’t explain any of the new gun laws you are demanding….

Why is that?

Should be pretty easy to explain how they are supposed to work….


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> ~68,000​The number of guns recovered from crime scenes in 2020 that had been purchased less than seven months earlier.
> 
> 
> Guns sold in 2020 were more likely to show up at crime scenes within a year than in any previous period, according to “time-to-crime” figures published by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. It’s some of the first evidence to suggest that the surge of gun purchases in 2020 is connected to rising gun violence. [The Trace]



Because the democrat party prosecutors refuse to prosecute gun crimes…..

Why are the democrats releasing gun criminals at record rates?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> You want to see how stupid the gun bubbas argument is.  They shot 473 people using their guns defensively in the first half of 2022,to do that they have killed 18,212 people in total gun violent deaths in that same half year. These people are total ignorant clowns , they are a joke and every one of their arguments are a joke. This is like everything else with these MAGA Maggots. They have to make up their own definition of everything to make an argument for their case, and their definitions are always self-serving and stupid. All these things have definitions that they can't make a point with, so they make up their own definition.. Or pick one that is totally stupid,



Actual defensive gun use is 1.1 million times a year according to the Centers for Disease Control…..1.5 milion according to the Dept. of Justice and 2.5 million according to the best work on the topic by Gary Kleck…

Just over 400 really dumb criminals  getting killed shows that some criminals are really dumb…. They should have run away or surrendered and stopped attacking the victim who had a gun…

If they were willing to attack a victim who was armed with a gun…. What would they have done to an unarmed victim?

Good thing they won’t attack anyone else ever again… right?


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> That ever growing pesky list needs updating yet again 2aguy . The 2nd Amendment has claimed another shooting, now in Tulsa.


In what way has the 2nd Amendment claimed a shooting?


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The Socialists in Germany used gun registration records started in the 1920s to disarm the Jews in the 1930s…..then murdered them



You don't know what you're talking about.









						Nazi gun control argument - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> ~68,000​The number of guns recovered from crime scenes in 2020 that had been purchased less than seven months earlier.
> 
> 
> Guns sold in 2020 were more likely to show up at crime scenes within a year than in any previous period, according to “time-to-crime” figures published by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. It’s some of the first evidence to suggest that the surge of gun purchases in 2020 is connected to rising gun violence. [The Trace]


What do you think could have been the reason for a surge in gun purchases?

Oddly, it seemed to coincide with Democrat / leftist policies that encourage crime and lawlessness. 


Just a coincidence?


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The Socialists in Germany used gun registration records started in the 1920s to disarm the Jews in the 1930s…..then murdered them


Stupid argument. From MAGA maggots. Q anon idiots.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And the increase started in 2015 after 27 years of gun murder and gun crime going down, not up.
> 
> What changed in 2015?
> 
> ...


It's simple, you don't even have to look,  if they open their mouths it is a lie or a distortion.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You didn’t explain any of the new gun laws you are demanding….
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Should be pretty easy to explain how they are supposed to work….


Boring!


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Actual defensive gun use is 1.1 million times a year according to the Centers for Disease Control…..1.5 milion according to the Dept. of Justice and 2.5 million according to the best work on the topic by Gary Kleck…
> 
> Just over 400 really dumb criminals  getting killed shows that some criminals are really dumb…. They should have run away or surrendered and stopped attacking the victim who had a gun…
> 
> ...


Try to wrap logic around this stupidity, he thinks he has a point. What a hoot.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What do you think could have been the reason for a surge in gun purchases?
> 
> Oddly, it seemed to coincide with Democrat / leftist policies that encourage crime and lawlessness.
> 
> ...


Q anon or bust , CHA CHA CHA!


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Now do you people finally realizing the stupidity of even taking into account what these MAGA Maggots say/ They are total flakes.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> Boring!




Yep.....

As usual...you don't want to explain your stupid, useless....fascist new gun laws...because then we would explain how 

1) they don't work

2) you only want them as the next baby step in denying people the ability to own and carry guns....


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> Q anon or bust , CHA CHA CHA!


Your entire world is one of vast conspiracies. 

Not healthy, Bunkie.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> Q anon or bust , CHA CHA CHA!




Yep.......you have nothing...

Andrew Klavan on his latest podcast was talking about you today........he stated that your ideas have never worked....socialism fails everywhere as do your stupid gun control wishes....

But, since they don't work, but you want them anyway...the only way you can get them is to silence anyone who tries to point out they don't work.....

And this is what you are doing now....

Nothing you propose would stop mass public shooters.....nothing you propose would stop criminals....

So you want anyone who brings that up to be silenced...

*Andrew begins talking about you and what you do at the 10:12 mark on the video....*


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Actual defensive gun use is 1.1 million times a year according to the Centers for Disease Control…..1.5 milion according to the Dept. of Justice and 2.5 million according to the best work on the topic by Gary Kleck…
> 
> Just over 400 really dumb criminals  getting killed shows that some criminals are really dumb…. They should have run away or surrendered and stopped attacking the victim who had a gun…
> 
> ...


By the way, this has been torn apart with real studies saying it is ridiculous.'
    Here are the fact in the use of a gun for protection, just over 400 people were shot, that just shot protecting themselves , but to get to that number over, 18000 people were killed with guns. THAT'S KILLED in just the first half of 2022.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your entire world is one of vast conspiracies.
> 
> Not healthy, Bunkie.


That's funny coming from your group.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> That's funny coming from your group.


Funnier still you have knowledge of history.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> By the way, this has been torn apart with real studies saying it is ridiculous.'
> Here are the fact in the use of a gun for protection, just over 400 people were shot, that just shot protecting themselves , but to get to that number over, 18000 people were killed with guns. THAT'S KILLED in just the first half of 2022.




No, it hasn't....no one has touched the Kleck Research, as the CDC and the Dept. of Justice research, in a direct attempt to discredit Kleck, shows......

Doofus......moron.......

Using a gun to drive off a violent criminal does not mean you have to kill them........most of the time the criminals run away, or surrender, and the gun owner simply waits for the police to show up to take the criminal into custody...

Still waiting for your proposals....


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep.......you have nothing...
> 
> Andrew Klavan on his latest podcast was talking about you today........he stated that your ideas have never worked....socialism fails everywhere as do your stupid gun control wishes....
> 
> ...


Thank you dumb dumb , My favorite attack from the MAGA Maggots, the commie attack

OH boy the communist attack . I enjoy this one the most, it is the willingness for the most brainless on the right to step right up and say how totally stupid they are. There isn't enough Socialist in this country to fill a thimble.. The only way the hate party can make it work for them is by defining what it is themselves. Problem is it already has a definition and that definition says their definition is straight up stupid.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Funnier still you have knowledge of history.


What history, your made up kind??? What a hoot!


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No, it hasn't....no one has touched the Kleck Research, as the CDC and the Dept. of Justice research, in a direct attempt to discredit Kleck, shows......
> 
> Doofus......moron.......
> 
> ...


They haven't , whats this then.https://scholarlycommons.law.northwestern.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=6936&context=jclc


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

What a lame idiot.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

MAGA Maggot world is a twisted mess of make believe lies and distortions, how much so, without lies they couldn't or wouldn't exist.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

I feel like a bully picking on third-graders.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> MAGA Maggot world is a twisted mess of make believe lies and distortions, how much so, without lies they couldn't or wouldn't exist.




Still waiting for you gun law proposals....

I notice you haven't put them out there.........typical...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> I feel like a bully picking on third-graders.




Something....you know....from the way you post.......tells us you were a bully picking on anyone smaller than you.......just like any other typical leftist...


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> What history, your made up kind??? What a hoot!


It utterly escaped you but the Founding Fathers of this nation were well aware of the dangers of authoritarian governments. You didn't know that the FF's had direct experience with authoritarian Great Britain?

George Mason was instrumental in forming the Bill of Rights. Do you know what that is?



*"Considering the natural lust for power so inherent in man, I fear the thirst of power will prevail to oppress the people."*​-- George Mason

*To disarm the people… was the best and most effectual way to enslave them.”* ~ George Mason


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Still waiting for you gun law proposals....
> 
> I notice you haven't put them out there.........typical...


You will wait forever, I only respond to people who say something that is true and that is substantive that leave you out completely. We don't do Bozo talk.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

If you say something that is worth responding to, I will. That's the best I can do for someone like you.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It utterly escaped you but the Founding Fathers of this nation were well aware of the dangers of authoritarian governments. You didn't know that the FF's had direct experience with authoritarian Great Britain?
> 
> George Mason was instrumental in forming the Bill of Rights. Do you know what that is?
> 
> ...


If you are talking about me accepting your definition on what the 2nd meant for the writers of the constitution. Then The best I can do is just laugh hilariously.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Something....you know....from the way you post.......tells us you were a bully picking on anyone smaller than you.......just like any other typical leftist...


Does anyone even see any possible logic in this statement.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> If you are talking about me accepting your definition on what the 2nd meant for the writers of the constitution. Then The best I can do is just laugh hilariously.



I knew that being presented with facts would cause you to deflect.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I knew that being presented with facts would cause you to deflect.


The problem is the bullshit Pablum that you clowns make up for a definition. You clowns wouldn't ever even recognize a fact if it was printed on your eyeball. You are a joke. That's all then becomes of anything you say.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I knew that being presented with facts would cause you to deflect.


Here's a fact, anyone who supported or were part of the attempted overthrow of our country and democracy on Jan 6 and anyone who supported the leader of that inserection should have their guns taken away forever. If they don't give them up, take them by force, any level of violence is acceptable. The government agency to take this action should be armed to the teeth and not afraid to pull the trigger on these traitors. 
    How stupid as a country could we be, allowing these traitors to keep their guns. You know damn well that when Trump asks them to kill during the next attempt, they will.


----------



## Hollie (Jun 5, 2022)

jbander said:


> Here's a fact, anyone who supported or were part of the attempted overthrow of our country and democracy on Jan 6 and anyone who supported the leader of that inserection should have their guns taken away forever. If they don't give them up, take them by force, any level of violence is acceptable. The government agency to take this action should be armed to the teeth and not afraid to pull the trigger on these traitors.
> How stupid as a country could we be, allowing these traitors to keep their guns. You know damn well that when Trump asks them to kill during the next attempt, they will.


Here's a facr for you. Buffoons wearing hats with horns were not a threat to overthrow the government. 

Don't be an accomplice to goofy Democrat / leftist conspiracy theories.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Here's a facr for you. Buffoons wearing hats with horns were not a threat to overthrow the government.
> 
> Don't be an accomplice to goofy Democrat / leftist conspiracy theories.


Now, when Trump asks you to kill for him, will you.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Here's a facr for you. Buffoons wearing hats with horns were not a threat to overthrow the government.
> 
> Don't be an accomplice to goofy Democrat / leftist conspiracy theories.


Baffons wearing hats is every single one of you so, all of you put together  are incapable to destroy our democracy. You and your party are this country's  biggest threat and enemy, and there is nothing that comes close in the world to your threat. You are a traitor to this country. You're pond scum to the last man.


----------



## jbander (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Here's a facr for you. Buffoons wearing hats with horns were not a threat to overthrow the government.
> 
> Don't be an accomplice to goofy Democrat / leftist conspiracy theories.


The funny part is this q anoner is talking about Democratic conspiracy's. Now that's a hoot!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

Dang, 2aguy , this list needs updating yet again, make sure Chattanooga gets on it. Updating your list is a daily occurrence.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Dang, 2aguy , this list needs updating yet again, make sure Chattanooga gets on it. Updating your list is a daily occurrence.




Chatanooga doesn't count....gang shootouts don't count....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Chatanooga doesn't count....gang shootouts don't count....


In reality, the list grows. In 2aguy's world, wrong colour of pants, wrong gun type, wrong time of day, too many people, not enough ducked, wrong building etc.. In reality, the list grows.


----------



## Briss (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> In reality, the list grows. In 2aguy's world, wrong colour of pants, wrong gun type, wrong time of day, too many people, not enough ducked, wrong building etc.. In reality, the list grows.


A mass shooting is done by someone out to kill as many people as possible.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

Briss said:


> A mass shooting is done by someone out to kill as many people as possible.


In reality, the list keeps growing

If 10 guys went on the rampage and one of them shot 4 people, did they drive the wrong colour of car? In reality, the list keeps growing.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Briss said:


> A mass shooting is done by someone out to kill as many people as possible.




The FBI definition.......the one that counts....

US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:


The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.) 
*Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*



Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------
Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker. 

*We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence. *


(Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.



---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...



US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2021...6
2020....2

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> In reality, the list grows. In 2aguy's world, wrong colour of pants, wrong gun type, wrong time of day, too many people, not enough ducked, wrong building etc.. In reality, the list grows.




No matter how big the list....it will never catch up to the 15 million people you Europeans allowed the German socialists to murder in the 6 years between 1939-1945.....

Americans had to stop that one too.....with our guns.....


----------



## Briss (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> In reality, the list keeps growing
> 
> If 10 guys went on the rampage and one of them shot 4 people, did they drive the wrong colour of car? In reality, the list keeps growing.


You see a mass shooter in every incident, don't you?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No matter how big the list....it will never catch up to the 15 million people you Europeans allowed the German socialists to murder in the 6 years between 1939-1945.....
> 
> Americans had to stop that one too.....with our guns.....


You lost the war in 1776 because France came in to save your arses.

You are losing the arguement so you have to try to knock me down in this imaginary status hierarchy. So you feel I'm above you so you have to try and insult me with a war or the monarchy etc.. It's a silly game and it makes you look stupid because your knowledge of history is piss poor.

The Vietnamese kicked your arses.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

Briss said:


> You see a mass shooter in every incident, don't you?


If it involves shooting and the masses, then there's a clue in the wording. The colour of their underpants, or whether they shaved or not doesn't change the rules of the English language.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You lost the war in 1776 because France came in to save your arses.
> 
> You are losing the arguement so you have to try to knock me down in this imaginary status hierarchy. So you feel I'm above you so you have to try and insult me with a war or the monarchy etc.. It's a silly game and it makes you look stupid because your knowledge of history is piss poor.
> 
> The Vietnamese kicked your arses.




You mean your tiny, insignificant island lost that war...to a bunch of colonists...

No.....we defeated the North Vietnamese and they stayed across the border....the democrat party then refused to fulfill our treaty obligations when the North reinvaded the south....once again, leftists lost a war.


----------



## Briss (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If it involves shooting and the masses, then there's a clue in the wording.


Yes, the world is made up of masses of people.  Now you get to explain how it is that when someone is shot on a playground at one in the morning, you're on board with those hysterical types who stupidly call it a mass shooting.  Or, gun goes off by accident in a college dorm at night, and you're on board with the same types who stupidly call it a school shooting.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You mean your tiny, insignificant island lost that war...to a bunch of colonists...
> 
> No.....we defeated the North Vietnamese and they stayed across the border....the democrat party then refused to fulfill our treaty obligations when the North reinvaded the south....once again, leftists lost a war.


No, America's forefathers were getting their arses kicked, the French came galloping in to help. America did not win independence, the French won it for them. Sorry to piss on your parade.

How do I know? I went to Paris and there was a statue of a French general. The inscription mentioned American independence. I never really did history because I'm not a bell end like you and others that try to glorify from the past when you had fuck all to do with it. So after a bit of research, America's colonies were getting their arses well spanked, then the French joined late on the colony's side.

That's probably where you got your shit rhetoric about the two great wars were America turned up late, then claim they won it.

You're an embarrassment.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, America's forefathers were getting their arses kicked, the French came galloping in to help. America did not win independence, the French won it for them. Sorry to piss on your parade.
> 
> How do I know? I went to Paris and there was a statue of a French general. The inscription mentioned American independence. I never really did history because I'm not a bell end like you and others that try to glorify from the past when you had fuck all to do with it. So after a bit of research, America's colonies were getting their arses well spanked, then the French joined late on the colony's side.
> 
> ...




Dipshit....

*A Sky News investigation has found that there are more illegal guns in the hands of criminals in the UK than ever before.*


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Dipshit....
> 
> *A Sky News investigation has found that there are more illegal guns in the hands of criminals in the UK than ever before.*


Come on numpty, let's talk Independence and WWI and WWII. Who did what and who won what. Stop trying to deflect from your cowardly past.


----------



## jbander (Jun 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The FBI definition.......the one that counts....
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> 
> ...


Ignore!


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 6, 2022)

jbander said:


> Ignore!



Like a cross to a vampire, the truth burns you to the bone


----------



## jbander (Jun 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Like a cross to a vampire, the truth burns you to the bone


Now that is funny! q anon MAGA Maggot has told me whats what


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> To the moderators....just answering his post.......
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982–2022: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> 
> ...


So America has had *98* mass killings in the 24 years since the UK banned assault rifles and handguns? Mass killings in the UK over the same period? *2*

Tell us again how our gun control laws don't work.


----------



## jbander (Jun 8, 2022)

Vagabond63 said:


> So America has had *98* mass killings in the 24 years since the UK banned assault rifles and handguns? Mass killings in the UK over the same period? *2*
> 
> Tell us again how our gun control laws don't work.


Facts always get in the way of their mindless childish opinions, they are like dealing with third-graders.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Jun 8, 2022)

jbander said:


> Facts always get in the way of their mindless childish opinions, they are like dealing with third-graders.


They're as mature as 3rd graders? I'm both surprised and impressed, I would have thought lower


----------

